# New 240SX from Nissan



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Well lets not get excited, but in the new issue of Speed, which i recomend highly, it says nissan is 50/50 on a 2007 240SX, I don't think anyone has posted about this, there is a small pic with the mag... kinda looks like it has the new Z style, well it really doesn't say much more about it, I would post a pic but people don't seem to like the pics I post, but if you want I suppose I'll scan the pic in, or just go to your local book store and check out Speed, it also has this very fast skyline and other goodies!


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

checked localy and no one has it...post pics...I want to see and I think others would because so many of us loved the 240's.

I know that they stopped the Silvias in japan a few years ago...I really hope that they bring it back because that would come out about the time I get done with college.
Just hope its rear wheel drive, and powerfull...maybe with an updated sr20det.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

bump...lets see these pics


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

:showpics:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

camon foo :showpics: i wana see


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

alright I'm going to go to my cousins to use his scanner, hopefully tonight I'll have the pic up


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

A new 240 would be a nicety hope fully not as shitty as the last (I mean that as you compare the silvia to the state bound 240) I get so tired of having the low end of the nissan family.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I saw the picture have to say i hope it gets a little longer look and not grill area. I saw the picture thought i looked sorta crappy.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Well here it is friends... I warned you though... not to pretty of a car, kinda looks like an egg, but thats what all cars are looking like now, kinda like a mini 350Z... -sigh- I hate to say it but I like older cars, when it looked like metal and a frame, not this bubble looking plastic stuff... oh well here is the pic


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i normally defend nissans progressive styling...but eww.

thats just icky. i agree, i like older cars more too. new cars are just getting out of hand.


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

Looks like an RSX, except uglier.
I was excited until I saw the pic, but then again look at all the 2007 skyline concepts. Hopefully they'll get feedback & re-work thier designs.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

that thing looks like a toy. :thumbdwn:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

rather than dumping mass amounts of technology into these cars, they needto make what people want  a simple RWD sporty little coupe....not that


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

that thing is hideous! I was exited to then I was that. 

They should just pull the S15 designs out of the file cabinet and maybe give it an update not that ugly thing. 
Maybe cool up close...I thought the concept pics of the WRX were ugly. 
Just hope it preforms like it should.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wtf! that is so weak :thumbdwn: normally nissan cars look better and better every year. like when they switched over from the curvy (b14/ old altimas) to the new aggressive lines and sharp corners like cadillac is doing as well. but that is terrible! and i can bet $9824091234 that it wont be any where close to being as cheap as they used to be off the line
edit: after looking at it for a while the back isn't half bad what they need to do make it a little less symmetrical and make the front windshield not slope as much or something but the rear end of the car just looks like any old fast back but i hate the grill and short hood. the hood is to thick looking (like a jetta) they need to tighten it up a little (kinda like a prelude i guess)


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

It doesn't look THAT bad, but I doubt it will come out looking like that. I think that if they do produce it, maybe it will look less bubbly. It 'kinda' reminds me of the new Mitsu Eclipse concept (very round and bubbly).


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

good point...maybe it will be alittle more subdued like the eclipses were.


----------



## EP240SX (Nov 8, 2004)

THat is the most disgusting thing i have seen.....ok not the most. But i think its shameful to be considered the next 240. 240 has a sporty elegance in my opinion. Thats just a piece. :'( Hope they make a nice looking 240 and not that.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> that thing looks like a toy. :thumbdwn:


cause it's not a real photo... Nissan has not released any new concepts tagged as a 240SX/Silva...


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

myoung said:


> cause it's not a real photo... Nissan has not released any new concepts tagged as a 240SX/Silva...



What are you talking about not a real photo? Well I suppose that it might not be, and might just be digital, but I do know Sam Mitani has some pretty close ties with all the Jap car companies, though I suppose nissan may have not announced it offically, if Sam Mitani says Nissan calls this the 240, and they give it a 50/50 chance of coming out, then I believe him.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Looks like an Opel Tigra inspired design


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Little more info:


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Opel and nissan working together...still don't know how I feel about that. I do not like the new sentra as I"ve seen it so far.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

opel??? do you mean renault?!?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nico Flax said:


> What are you talking about not a real photo? Well I suppose that it might not be, and might just be digital, but I do know Sam Mitani has some pretty close ties with all the Jap car companies, though I suppose nissan may have not announced it offically, if Sam Mitani says Nissan calls this the 240, and they give it a 50/50 chance of coming out, then I believe him.


It's not a real photo... look at it... more like an artist rendition of a concept drawing... It's obviously a photoshop type pic... look at the front grille and the shadows. No glare or relections on the windows... pretty obvious...not to mention it says right on the side.. "Photo Illustrated By" ...not taken by... Illustrated by..

I'm not saying Nissan isn't builing concepts for a the possible return of the 240...just saying they haven't officially released any photos or information.

To even comment on this is ridiculous... look at the concept drawings of the 350Z 3 years before the actual car was shown... nothing even close to what hit the road. Publishing this is simply filler... they don't have to stand by the words because they say 50/50 chance.. They get a possible drawing from some unknown source and run with it as news?




Nico Flax said:


> close ties with all the Jap car companies,


Not to change the subject but, "Jap" is considered a racial slur.


----------



## C33LaurelRacer (Nov 13, 2004)

I got three words. HI-DE-OUS.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

myoung said:


> It's not a real photo... look at it... more like an artist rendition of a concept drawing... It's obviously a photoshop type pic... look at the front grille and the shadows. No glare or relections on the windows... pretty obvious...not to mention it says right on the side.. "Photo Illustrated By" ...not taken by... Illustrated by..
> 
> I'm not saying Nissan isn't builing concepts for a the possible return of the 240...just saying they haven't officially released any photos or information.
> 
> ...


Well look, I don't know what you have against Speed or Sam Mitani, I mean the guy was invited to drive the JGTC GT500 GT-R, I think he would know something and not just fill his mag with crap, but I mean can't we just enjoy the pic and have some fun, I can understand your all about the facts but do you really have to be bashing on the pic that took 2 hours to scan, well not scan but get to a scanner, if the pic wasn't wanted then I wouldn't have taken all that time to get it to you folks, I guess I'll just remember that next time.

And about 'Jap', none of my friends have an issue when I say it, my Japanese friends that is, just like none of my other friends have issues when I use other racial slurs which I'm not going to repeat on the board, but I know everyone has different feelings on the matter, so if I offended anyone I would like to apologize and promise I'll watch my mouth from now on.


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

No one was badmouthing anyone, just stating the obvious.
And obviously that picture is computer generated and may look nothing like what would come out. It's nice to see the idea though, so thanks.


----------

